# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  معجزه للامام الحسين

## الملاك

في بيت من بيوت القديح بيت يوجد به ذكر للامام الحسين عليه السلام===

ماشافو الا ان الدم طلع من جهة في السرير ولما يصير الدم  في الارض يصير تراب وبعدين 

شافوا نور فوق البيت وصوره للامام الحسين وكفوف الاوهي كفوف العباس عليه السلام 

ولما تلمس الدم يتحول تراب ما شاء الله بنزل لكم الصور وهو صار البارح ليلة الاحد 

هو بيت جدتي بسبب الايمان اللي في البيت يقولون  :sad2: 

يا سبحان اللله  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## امل الإنتظار

نتظر الصور 

بفارغ الصبر

----------


## الملاك

اوك على خير العاشق2007

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

اشكرك ابنتي على ذكر هذه الكرامة 

ولعن الله الشاك بآل البيت عليهم السلام 

وكما قال العزيز العاشق 2007 

ارجوا ان تدعمي هذ الكرامة بالصور 

مع كل الاحترام

----------


## بعدني ......

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

شكراً على الطرح

تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هذا البيت هو لخادمة المنبر الحسيني المرأه الفاضله أم سيد عدنان ابنة الشيخ حسين القديحي 

لطالما أعطت هذه المرأه في حب الحسين وكم قدمت لخدمته

أمضت سنوات عمرها وصحتها على منبره حتى زارها المرض وصار ذهابها للحسينيه نادر وقليل

ولكن مهما اعياها المرض والتعب فهي تصر على حضور مأتم الحسين في عشرت محرم

هذا العام لم يمكنها المرض من الذهاب للحسينيه  فأمضت عشرة محرم في منزلها تبكي الحسين وتندبه

 وتعزي الزهراء وحيده الا من رفيقة دربها المرأه الفاضله أم محمد .

بإنتظار الصور اختي

----------


## بحر الشرق

لعن الله الشاق فيهم  وظاليمهم من الاولين والاخرين
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر (عج)روحي فداء تراب اقدامه الطاهره 
الغلا شـــــــموووع كفت واوفت 
فأن هذه المرأه حافظه لكتاب الله الكريم وقد تتلمذ اكثر بنات القديح 
وحتى من خارجها ..بين يديها وتملك حسينيه للحسين عليه السلام 
وبجد امراه صالحه تقيه . 
معاجز اهل البيت كثيره لعن الله الشاك فيهم 
احسنت اختي المــــــــلاك
وبارك الله فيك 
جااااري انتظااار الصور

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد
لعن الشاك في أهل البيت عليهم السلام
يعطيك العافية أختي على الطرح
وعظم الله لكم الأجر

----------


## طفلة

نحن في إنتظار الصور.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة  الملاك ونحن في الإنتظار

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نحن في إنتظار الصور.




سبحان الله

----------


## الملاك

مشكورين لكن لما انزلهم على النت


انتظروا

----------


## الملاك

السلامـ عليكمـ,’,’,’

هذي هي الصور :



[url=http://www.up.5alid.com/up][/url


الثانيه واضحه في الجوال وخاصه ((الدمعه)) 

مع تح ــياتي: الملاك

----------


## امل الإنتظار

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

معجزات الامام والائمه عليهم السلام في كل مكان وزمان 

تشكري خيه على الصور التى ماطلبنها تشكك في الواقعه 

بل لاننا متشوقين لكي نراها كل ما يبرهن على عظتهم

----------


## الملاك

مشكور خيو العاشق على المرور 

تحياتي
0
0
0
0
00
0
الملاك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين عليهم السلام..

اللهم العن الشاك في محمد وال محمد

الله يهنيء هالمرأة على إيمانها وعلى الكرامة الطاهرة...

الله يعطيج العافية اختي على الطرح...

----------


## الملاك

يسلمو شذى الزهراء على مرورك

القيم 00000000000

----------


## نرجس

انا رحت 

بيت المعجزه 

وشفات 

تسلمي حبيبتي 

في انتظار جديدك 

تحياتووووووووووو

----------


## الملاك

يسلمو نرجس على المرور المميز

----------


## حوت البحرين

_اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 
__
_

----------


## هاوي همس

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وآهلك أعدائهم إلى يوم الدين 
السلام على الحسين وعلى أخي الحسين صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين 
هذا اللي عرفناه من أهل بيت كرمهم الله بهذه الكرامات 
مشكورة اختي على القصة والصور ايضا
اللهم العن الشاك فيهم 

تقبلي مرور  
عاشقة متيمة

----------


## الملاك

شكرا لكم على المرور

تح ـ,’,’ـــياتي: الملاك

----------


## F3F31

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
*

----------


## ناجي طالب

اهديكم هذه الصورتانhttp://file7.9q9q.net/Download/82623...-----.rar.html

----------


## محمد >>>

مشكوره اختي ملاك بس الصور مو طالعين عندي

----------

